# How many stems do you think make up a "bunch"?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Many people (especially online plant stores) sell plants in bunches with undefined number of stems. I'd like to get an idea of what people consider the # of stems in a bunch to be. After we get a large sampling, I'll likely be forwarding the results to many of the big venders so that they can see what the customers expect 

Since not every seller will count out specific # of stems I did it in the form of "3 to 4 stems" etc to allow for a small variance.

*Do not consider uber tiny stems such has HC, glosso, hemianthus micranthemoides
etc,...if you do,...then I guess multiply by 3 *


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Truth to tell I think of a bunch as a unit of volume rather than a number. Kind of like a bushel or a basket. I selected 5-6 because the types of plants I have bought in a bunch were about that many and that seemed an appropriate size bunch.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I voted 5-6, but would be ok with less if the stem length is long and healthy looking. If they what they are calling a bunch is only 3-5" stems then I would expect more in number.

Also depends on the size of the plant species. rotala rotundifolia looks weak with only 5 stems, but 5 or 6 stems of hygrophila difformis covers more area.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I choose 5-6, because that is usually what my LFS sales a bunch of stem plants as.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I choose 6-7 because that just how much of rotala I got from a lfs a couple days ago.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say 5-6 also, but must qualify that that also does not apply to larger stems such as Hygro balsamica and Pogostemon stellatus 'broadleaf', which can get to be the size of fingers.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I also figured 5-6 stems. I was using Rotala Indica as a mental image. With 5-6 stems, you can propogate enough within a short time to fill in whatever you want. And lets face it. We're not paying an arm and a leg for most plants. If they are asking for more than the going rate, I would assume or at least question how many stems are coming in the auction.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

5-6 stems would by my idea of a "bunch" also. I rarely buy from online vendors or LFS so I can't give an idea of what they call a bunch. 

From some of the LFS I have frequented, in order to actually get 4-6 stems suitable for planting, one would need to buy a "bunch" of 12 or more stems


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Smaller stems (Rotala, Ludwigia, Mayaca, etc) usually come from the wholesaler in 8-12 stems/bunch and larger stems (Alternanthera, Ammania etc) usually come 5 stems/bunch. 

Personally, I think a lot of plants is a bunch. I just sent someone a bunch of plants and the shipping cost me a fortune. 

Regards,
Phil


----------

